# 5 ton ac unit



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

How much amperage would a 5 ton residential ac unit draw?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> How much amperage would a 5 ton residential ac unit draw?



Usually a 60 Amp circuit.

Here is one with the specifications.....http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/h...century-5-ton-14-point-5-seer-condensing-unit


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

6/2 outside and two 6/2 to the heat strips.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm actually looking at what the starting current would be?


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm actually looking at what the starting current would be?


To find the starting current, you would need the code letter off the compressor motor. If the code letter isn't marked, sometimes the MFG's spec sheet in their catalog show locked rotor amps for the compressor.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm actually looking at what the starting current would be?


Are you looking for lock rotor amps? It would probably be about 120 or more


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are you looking for lock rotor amps? It would probably be about 120 or more


I'm looking at a rough idea on starting current? Usually it's 2.5 times nameplate, I assume? Just curious as to how it relates to sizing a generator.


----------

